# Do you put anything in the turkey cavity?



## tacosmcgee (Nov 21, 2015)

I have my brine planned but was unsure about whether I should stuff the turkey with fruits or onions when I smoke with applewood

Plan was to go 250 to 300 depending on my mood to 165 inside the breast and baste with apple juice once in a while. 

Seems like last year I stuck Apple, orange and onion in the cavity, but I've forgotten for sure


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 22, 2015)

Onions, apple, and herbs are always good.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 22, 2015)

I stuff mine with citrus.  Make for a great fresh taste and keeps the bird moist.  

See link attached.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/171145/bds-pre-holiday-smoked-turkey-a-foamheart-request


----------



## cuzco (Nov 23, 2015)

How much does stuffing the cavity with citrus (or anything for that matter) increase the cooking time by?


----------



## drewed (Nov 23, 2015)

Cavity?  What Cavity?   I spatchcock.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 23, 2015)

If you stuff it with citus the extra cook. Time is minimum ...


----------



## foamheart (Nov 23, 2015)

You'll be amazed at what just shaking some salt, pepper, sage, rosemary and thyme in the cavity does. Its not pronounced throughout the meat but the aroma is just makes your mouth water. When you walk in the house and that smell hits, well you'll know its the holidays. The aroma is as important as the visual.

Good luck and I hope its the best bird ever!

PS One year I stuffed a turkey with apricots. It was the most outstanding turkey I have had, although it wasn't a holiday bird.


----------

